# PC Hardware Service Centers in Kolkata



## Anubis (Dec 1, 2009)

Zion
Abacus Peripherals
Bentink Street (beside Orient Cinema) 
Phone: (033) 3293 2099

Proview
CE-171,Sec-1
Salt Lake City
Phone: (033) 2321 5742 / 3259 8592

HP (laptop & scanner)
1, Loudan Street, 1st Floor,Vikash Bldg.
Phone: (033) 2281 5097 / 3895 / 3897 / 3901
Toll free: 1800114772 / 1800112267

HP (Printer)
2,Ripon Street, CMC Bldg.
Phone: (033) 2226 3602 / 03
Toll free: 1800114772 / 1800112267

Samsung (Monitors & Printers)
10A, Lee Road
Phone: N/A

Samsung (HDD, Optical devices)
½, Harish Mukherjee Road
Phone: (033) 6457 9926 / 27, 983119995

Microsoft Hardware & Altec Lansing Speakers
Advance Management System Ltd.,
1, Tilok Road (Behind Deshopriyo Park)
Phone: (033) 3294 3445, (033) 2463 9889

UMAX
Neoteric Informatique Pvt. Ltd.
6, Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Phone: (033) 2234 6386, 2253 7417

Asus & Intex
22, Prafulla Sarkar Street, 3rd Floor 
Phone: (033) 3028 0549

Iball
The Best
49B, Central Avenue, 1st Floor
Phone: (033) 2225 1571 / 72

Zebronics / Leadtek
154, Lenin Sarani, 2nd Floor
Phone: (033) 3240 3299

Wipro
1) Wep Peeipacab Ltd.,
7, Camac Street, Azimgunj House, 1st Floor
Phone: (033) 2281 8867 / 2282 0352 / 53 / 54
2) Digital Matrix
53A, Free School Street, Phone: (033) 2226 2203 / 2229 8254
3) Unipower Technologies 
26/2, Hindustan Park,
Phone: (033) 2463 9615 / 9616 / 9624 / 9626

Kobian / Mercury
14, Princep Street, 3rd Floor, Room No.2
Phone: (033) 3251 1567
Email: kob_kolkata@kobian.com

Tech-Com
14, Chandni Chowk, 2nd Floor
Phone: (033) 2212 9331 / 32, 2253 7562

Frontech
Jupiter International
30 Jadunath Dey Road, Grnd Floor
Phone: (033) 3297 3721, 2212 1406

Creative
Cyberstar Infocom
36, G.C. Avenue
Phone: (033) 2282 0118 / 9

Seagate
ACCEL ICIM
12, Rowdon Street
Phone: (033) 2455 9685 / 9095 / 6911

MSI / CORSAIR / PALIT / POWERCOLOR / EVGA / POINT OF VIEW / TAGAN / THERMALTAKE / GECUBE / ABIT / SILICON POWER / THERMALRIGHT / OCZ / ZOTAC / GIGABYTE / GENIUS

Tirupati Enterprises 
11, Robert Street, 1st Floor
Kolkata - 700012
Phone - 033-22251192 / 93

SEAGATE / VERBATIM / ASUS / AMD / FLY / KINGSTON 

Accel ICIM Frontline
12, Rowdon Street
Phone: (033) 2455 9685 / 9095 / 6911

SONY / LOGITECH / KODAK / ASUS / ALTEC LANSING / SANDISK / JETWAY / NETGEAR / APC / HP / LEADTECH / PIXEL VIEW / XFX 

Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd
19, R N Mukherjee Road
East Building, Ground Floor
Kolkata - 1
Tel. : 40011603/1604

Linksys :
Accel ICIM Frontline
12, Rowdon Street
Phone: (033) 2455 9685 / 9095 / 6911


----------



## Revolution (Dec 1, 2009)

GZ!
Keep Up.....
We need more detail(direction) because people like me are not familiar with each and every road or street of Kolkata..........


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow......!! Thnx yaar.......!!


----------

